

Spring Hibernate Integration  - javabuddy
http://java-diaries.blogspot.com/2011/02/spring-hibernate-integration.html

======
DerekH
Did you reverse engineer your entities from a database? If not, you should add
that as well. That way, if the database changes, you can automate the creation
of those entities. I like to follow "don't repeat yourself."

